# Honda HRR2163TDA Self Propel does not push lawn mower



## 90forlife

I have a Honda HRR2163TDA and the self propel is not working well. Here is the situation. It is rear wheel drive and I checked the belt it looks tight and ok. I took off both wheels and they are metal gears. I did notice that both plastic wheels area that holds the gear each have one small crack less than a 1/2 inch long. I don't think that is causing any harm though because the gear does not move when I try to torque the gear by hand with full force from me. Maybe someone will tell me different I don't know. 

Here is the real problem, when I pick up the rear wheels and pull the clutch both wheels rotate and move. I tried different speeds doing this and they do change speed. However, when I put the wheels in the grass it basically sits there. If I push it it is easier to push than if I do not use the clutch bar at all so it is doing something, but it is just not moving the lawn mower it by itself without me adding pushing force. I looked at the wheel speed control cable and even the choke/engine speed cable on both ends and I cannot see an adjustment to increase the speed for either of them. I also tried to remove about 10 screws on the black plastic box that is in line with the rear wheel axle and the cover would not come off as I think it is sealed with some glue or something. My back is killing me from having to push this thing to cut the whole grass. Any info on what this may be would be helpful.


----------



## 30yearTech

There is an adjustment on the drive control cable. Loosen the bolt that holds the throttle control on the handle, locate the cable that controls the drive and pull it so that the slack is removed from the cable. Tighten the bolt back down on the throttle and check to see if it woks any better. The spring on the end of the cable shoud stretch some when you engage the drive, if it doesn't the the cae is too loose.


----------



## 90forlife

Ok, My engine throttle is on the left of the handle with the choke. The speed control is a 3 speed by itself on the right of the handle. Both feel like cheap plastic that make cracking noises when you switch them. Very cheap (See the attached photo). I took it off pulled the black cable and put it back on. It still will not move on its own on the ground again if I pick the rear wheels off the ground they spin. So I tried to pull the black speed control cable to tighten it while running it and it did not move still. I cannot believe there is no manual adjustment for the speed it is weird. Would the wheels work when off the ground and not work on the ground like that if something was worn in the transmission or something? It is weird. What did your last sentence mean. If removing the speed control from the handle doesn't work then its the ??? Did you mean Cable? or something else?


----------



## 30yearTech

The clutch control cable is on the left hand side. It's clamped down by the THROTTLE control. That's where the engagement adjustment is made, not the shift control that you show in your picture. The clutch cable is the one with the spring on the end, follow it down behind the throttle to be sure you are adjusting it and not trying to adjust the engine stop cable which also runs behind the throttle control.


----------



## 90forlife

That was it. It worked. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## 30yearTech

90forlife said:


> That was it. It worked. Thank you so much!!!


Glad that it worked out for you... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

